# Disable VATS with HP Tuners?



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is it true that you can disable the VATS with the HP tuners? I have a car that was hit in the passener side rear and the car will not start. I am not sure if it is because the air bag deployed or if I am missing the Keyfob. I was hoping there is a way to unplug the BCM and trick it?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can do it on f-bodies... but not sure of GTOs.


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just talked to the dealer and it appears the key is not only laser cut but coded too?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

twincharged91 said:


> I just talked to the dealer and it appears the key is not only laser cut but coded too?


The key itself isn't coded; the fob is programmed to the PCM.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> You can do it on f-bodies... but not sure of GTOs.


F-bodies use the PASS-Key system (30hz) or PASS-KeyII system (50hz). It's quite different from the what's in the GTO and would have to do with flashing the VATS functionality out of the PCM and maybe even running some type of jumper. We need Poncho Dan to respond here.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah you can tune out VATS. At least, it's an option... I've never tried it myself. It'd be interesting to see if it makes all the lights stop blinking when the car is locked up.


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is the fob something I can program by resetting the security with the ole key on 10 minutes and off 3 times?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If it's a virgin fob, it should program per the stickied procedure. Used ones maybe not... haven't had any confirmation on if you can reprogram a fob from another car or not.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

A used fob can not be reprogrammed to another car. Once it is programmed initially, it can not be "erased" and reprogrammed somewhere else.


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am considering going to the dealer and buying a new one if that is what i have to have to get this thing to run. It keeps beeping at me and has the car with the lock on it so I know it is security related.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There is actually a way to reprogram the used FOB, but it involves opening it up and replacing one of the internal pieces. Not sure where and how much that piece is, but that's really stretching it. The best thing you could do is go to a GM Dealer and ask for a new laser cut key and FOB. It is going to cost you a couple hundred, from what others have said, but it is the only sure way to have it work all the time. Once you have the new laser cut key and FOB, you can then program it for your vehicle.

Edit: If you already have the laser cut key, then you can order a new FOB from GM Parts Direct or one of those vendors for about $45. A lot cheaper then having a whole new key cut.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

92123129 is the part number for the fob.


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

It sounds like the chip is actually in the key from what the dealer just told me...someone mentioned a sticky on how to program these things....does anyone know where it is at?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There's no chip in the metal part of the key. You'll need two screws to adjoin the key to the fob. I'd suggest a hardware or hobby store because GM only seems to sell them in packs of 10. -or- If you have access to an old computer hard drive, the screws that hold it together coincidentally fit the GTO key.

Programming the key fob:
http://www.gtoforum.com/197963-post1.html


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your help. I understand now, I must have the fob and key put together so this thing will run. I had done the security reset, however every 10 minutes it would only beep once, my guess is because I did not have a fob to program. I would like to get a video of it running this weekend so it looks like I will have to pay $74 for the fob at the dealer.


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought the fob and it fired right up. Now I can start parting the car. Thanks again


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool!! I was a little concerned about what the poster said about unlocking the door with a good remote before programing the new remote though I don't recall doing that when I programmed my new one.


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah i didn't have one to to unlock with so I had no choice. It went real well and started right up though.


----------

